# 850i Question on EML Problem



## Doug&JoAnn (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello. I'm a new member to the Forum. I've had my 1991 850i since 91, and it has been problem free. Have recently had a problem with the EML indicator coming on both while driving and at start-up. Have had it to a specialty shop and dealer and problem still persists. Would love to be able to drive car again soon, so I would really appreciate any guidance or advice that anyone could offer. 

Thanks in advance.

- - Doug


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

For that question use this search

http://bimmer.roadfly.com/bmw/forums/e31/search.php

Most of the 8 owners on-line are on the forum there so after searching ask using as much detail as you can.

Search under DK motor in addition to EML

Bookmark this site too

http://www.e31faq.com/


----------

